# Como crear un ejecutable con Visual Basic 6.0



## luzelenamartelo (Apr 19, 2010)

Hola amigos de Mr. Excel

He creado una aplicacione en excel y hasta ahora es una simple hoja de calculo llena de macros y formularios de VBA. Lo que quisiera saber es cómo crear un ejecutable usando Visual Basic 6.0, es decir para no abrir la hoja de calculo de excel sino un programa independiente y empaquetado que se pueda instalar en cualquier computador.
Es esto posible?


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 19, 2010)

Definitivamente es posible. Desafortunadamente en este momento no sé cómo hacer esto. Pero sí sé que sería necesario tener VB6 o Visual Studio para crear un archivo executable. Hay otro foro, http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/ y un caballero allí que se llama Mike Rosenblum que le podría decir mucho más que yo. Pero de lo que me doy cuenta, Mike no habla inglés. Pero si el inglés suyo es suficiente, usted podría hacer su pregunta en un foro allá.

Para que sepa, usted también puede convertir su programa a un Add-In que es mucho más fácil y también distribuirlo así.


----------

